# 3 year old Hav Rescue in Ohio



## Kidpsychpdd (Jul 31, 2013)

This came through on my Facebook feed and I thought that I would post:

"This 3 yr old Havanese is looking for a home. His owner is very ill and wishes to find him a forever home. He is free to a good home. He's very friendly, a little weary at first, but warms up quickly!! He's currently boarding here with us at work in Sylvania, OH. — at Overmeyer Veterinary Center."


----------



## Kidpsychpdd (Jul 31, 2013)

Brodie found an adoptive home!


----------



## Ollie"s Mom (May 23, 2014)

Yeah!! So glad he has found a home. I hope he is well loved.


----------



## Hanna (Feb 25, 2016)

What a sweet dog.. glad he found a forever home!:smile2:


----------



## Dee Dee (Jul 24, 2015)

He looks so sweet! How sad about his owner.  I'm glad he got a new home though I hope he gets all the love he deserves <3


----------

